# Gamers in Chicago Suburbs



## Halma (Nov 11, 2002)

For those of you that follow Wulf Ratbane’s story hour, I will not tell you all who is leaving but I would like to see if anyone would be interested in playing in our group in Lombard.  We meet every other Sunday (Jobs permitting), to play and we will be rapping up our campaign shortly.  We will be starting up a new campaign starting a 1st level and will be requiring a couple new good role players to fill out our group.  Let me know if you are interested by email Halma's Email.  
We play mostly 3ed, but are open to other games.  We are gamers after all.


Thanks guys hope to here from some of you in the area.


----------



## Halma (Nov 14, 2002)

Halma said:
			
		

> *For those of you that follow Wulf Ratbane’s story hour, I will not tell you all who is leaving but I would like to see if anyone would be interested in playing in our group in Lombard.  We meet every other Sunday (Jobs permitting), to play and we will be rapping up our campaign shortly.  We will be starting up a new campaign starting a 1st level and will be requiring a couple new good role players to fill out our group.  Let me know if you are interested by email Halma's Email.
> We play mostly 3ed, but are open to other games.  We are gamers after all.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys hope to here from some of you in the area. *




*knock....knock....knock....*Is there anybody out there?



Bump...

Halma


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't think so... seems the 'burbs are sparse for gamers, may need to take a trip to Gamers Paradise and post there.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Halma, how's it going?

I'm over in Batavia, and I would be immensly interested, but for two things...  First, I'm already playing in a game run by Roland Delacroix on Sundays.  Second, I work a funky rotating shift schedule that requires me to work two out of every five weeks.

Meanwhile, I'll bump the thread and hope to see you at the next Chicago Gameday...

"Infiltrator?"
"I charge."


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 20, 2002)

Pbartender,

What and where is the next Chicago Gameday?



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I'll bump the thread and hope to see you at the next Chicago Gameday...


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 21, 2002)

Hollywood said:
			
		

> *Pbartender,
> 
> What and where is the next Chicago Gameday?
> *




The Chicago Gameday is a sort of ENWorld Chicago Gamer get together.  There's been three of them so far.

They take place at Thalmin's Games Plus gaming store in Mount Prospect, and are organized by Mark from Creative Mountain Games.  There are usually a dozen or so games throughout the day, with 40 or more gamers playing.

It's a lot of fun, and a great way to meet new gamers in the area.

The last one happened only a couple weeks ago, so the next might not be until early spring.  Keep an eye out for it in the General Forum.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Halma

Email me.


----------

